# A Big Takumar



## usayit (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been really really good about not spending any cash on my collection/camera stuff for a while but I just could not pass this one up.  I knew it was going to be large but I had no idea it would be this large.  Its still smaller than most of Canon's large super telephotos but I was always under the assumption that older manual lenses were quite a bit smaller in size to their modern AF cousins.  Not really sure about the practicality of this lens but it sure does attract attention amongst my Takumar collection.   With a min focusing distance of 10m, it was going to get difficult to shoot quick test shots around my rather small property.  

It will be a fun lens to have during camping/hiking trips.  It will take practice but I need to try it out on some birds too... 

Attached photos

1) Takumar 500mm f/4.5 makes my DSLR look puny 
2) Wide open at a tree hole those darn squirrels like to call home.  A bit of CA around the leaves.
3) flowers stopped down to f/8.  

Not bad at all for a lens built several decades ago....


----------



## Plankton (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome find! I have been looking around for one of those for a while, hows the focus action? I know the all of my Takumars are awesome and smooth when focusing, except for my 300mm which is a little tight.


----------



## usayit (Jul 20, 2009)

The focusing on this lens is very smooth as with most takumars.. maybe a tad stiff.  From the amount of dust that had accumulated on this lens, I wouldn't be surprised if it hadn't been used for many years.  I bet it should loosen up nicely after a few uses.  The focusing ring rotates a full 360 degrees from 10m to infinity.  The good news is that the glass is absolutely clear.


----------



## Plankton (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice, I'll be on the lookout for one of these more then ever now.


----------



## usayit (Jul 20, 2009)

There's a Takumar 1000mm on ebay...  hehehe 

EARLY Pentax Takumar 1000mm f/8 M42 mount telephoto - eBay (item 140322789355 end time Jul-23-09 06:46:36 PDT)

and a 500mm f/5

Pentax ES Takumar 500mm f/5 M42 screw mount lens - eBay (item 400051650088 end time Jul-22-09 12:50:57 PDT)

tempted yet?


----------



## willma88 (Jul 20, 2009)

Maybe you can make your camera a little bigger and suited to the lens by attaching a battery grip to it.


----------



## Battou (Jul 20, 2009)

I wanna big Takumar


----------

